# Another sad story in America



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is about greed, stupidity, gluttony and ignorance all in one and is a very common event in the good old USA today.:nuts:
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ack-vince-young-gone-25-7-210941965--nfl.html


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

dead link can you give us the condensed version


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a seat close to a situation that has some similarities, but nothing like this kind of money. People have so little idea how to handle money. 

Get money, spend it. Get a million dollars, spend a million dollars. Get any money, spend it. No thought about tomorrow or next week or the rest of the month or year. "You've got money? I want some." What to spend it on? Anything that I see or want today, not what I need.

There is a section of our society who is absolutely clueless about how to deal with money.

I would feel so absolutely stupid if I went through this much money so fast.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

What's sad about a f*ck*ng athlete being a moron with their money? 
Not sad--typical!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

What is sad, is that these "athletes" get a free ride in college, yet the few who know they have a good chance at going "pro" to make the money that is made at the "pro" level, very few take even the first finance course in college. I know two former NFL players - one was a freshman when I was a senior in high school, who played for the Patriots his entire career, and the second is my neighbor, who played for a couple of teams including the Stealers. Both of them were not the salary level of a QB, but both are well off and financially sound, funny - both were business majors in college and both graduated instead of "going pro early"

You have those who take advantage of their situation - a free ride in return for sports, who do well in school... Then you have those who take advantage of their skill just to get to the pros...


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

A little OT but relevant, I think...Locally there's a scandal brewing b/c a researcher found that many of the basketball & football players at UNC-Chapel Hill (a reputable school on most counts) could only read at a 4th grade level.

Makes ya wonder how they got accepted at such a fine institution, doesn't it? :scratch

Oh, wait...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

invision said:


> What is sad, is that these "athletes" get a free ride in college......


Obama was an athlete too? :ignore:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Vince Young BORROWED $300,000 to throw himself a birthday party after he was broke. That says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> Vince Young BORROWED $300,000 to throw himself a birthday party after he was broke. That says it all, doesn't it?


I know people that try to borrow money to drink when there is much more month left than money. Yes, it says it all, and to me it is complete ignorance.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Obama was an athlete too? :ignore:


Roflmao... Nice!


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Never ever discount greed ,we as people have climbed out of the trees because some greedy sucker wanted more to eat lol. Greed is the great motivator to make a better tool,machine, cloth so you can make a better living. Now if you use bad greed to steal, destroy someone to get ahead then your doomed .


----------

